# Cobalt Blob Top



## Huntindog (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi,
I'm looking for a Cobalt Blob Top for one of my repairs.
This top needs to be in good shape and preferably with part of the neck still present.
A nice dark Cobalt would be the best and it needs to be the fat "saucer" top type.
Any help finding one will be rewarded.
In otherwords I'll buy it.
Now lets not get crazy with the price... LOL
Thanks for looking..


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 25, 2019)

If you put a pic of the receiving bottle on, people would have some ability to try to color match it.

Jim G


----------



## Huntindog (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for the reply Saratoga,
Style, shape and color are the same as the picture I posted.
It is for a cobalt blobtop soda.


----------



## Huntindog (Jan 30, 2019)

So I guess none of you diggers pack home shards like I do.
I even bring home the cool and the rare criers. 
Hence the need for the top...

So come on guys let me know if you have a top.....


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 30, 2019)

I bring home interesting shards as well, but I've never seen anything like that up my way.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 1, 2019)

Yeah, I bring home lots of shards & broken Criers but finding those type of tops aint easy & on the couple of occasions I have found those type of tops from 1850's-1860's it was just the top with out the neck.  Seems like the Pennsylvania guys dig alot of that stuff.  Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## Huntindog (Feb 24, 2019)

Out of over 400 looks NO one has any tops???

Well the search goes on....


----------



## Huntindog (Jul 7, 2019)

Well I've had almost 1000 looks and still no top?

Leon I'm only looking for a top... with maybe a bit of neck.

Here's a picture of the broken soda I'm trying to repair.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 7, 2019)

Maybe look on ebay for a nice donor, I see these types of bottles on ebay all the time but not just tops or tops with necks, be nice if you could find one with bottom broke off for donor. Good Luck. LEON.


----------

